# Wiring strobes into Ford upfitter switchs.



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok I'm new to the strobe thing. I was wanting to wire my strobes into the factory Ford upfitter switches. Does anyone know how to do this? Also I bought a cheap set of strobes off eBay I am not happy how bright they are so I was wondering what would be a good kit to get. I have hideaways now and that is what I wanna stay with. I would like to mount some in the grill also as well as my front parking lights and rear back up and tail lights. So I'm guessing I need a 8 output. I wanna be lit up like a police car that people can't miss. I have the 1" holes already drilled for my existing cheap ones.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

very easy to do......heck with a diode or two you can even grab your power for the strobe pack off the upfitters...

they are under your dash by the fuse box.....peep the stuff in my signature and let me knwo if you need more help via EMAIL


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The two out fitter switcheds on the left are 30amp switches that can be used for lights and other heavy amp draw items. I also believe they are on a relay already so you do not neet to worry about them. As far as strobe kits look at Whelen in either traditional or Vertex LED both have pro's and con's the other thing is most kits come with a high and low mode yours may be in low power mode.

Here is a WiKi article on the switches.

http://www.superdutydiesel.com/wiki/tiki-read_article.php?articleId=13


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/q117.pdf


----------

